# I make free fursuit heads. Trading accepted



## Quintis_Dragon (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been working on fursuiting and dolls for 10 months. 
My website is called http://ceeffects.wordpress.com 

Check it out. I'll ba happy to make your fursona's (furry) head.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Dec 10, 2012)

I am interested in something like this.


----------



## Quintis_Dragon (Dec 10, 2012)

What sort of creature are you interested in? and if you want you can trade-- drawings (only if you want to) I can make a head in 4 hours time.


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

If you improved your materials and took more time in the build (like stopping to post photos here on the forum or on Fursuit LJ of the foam sculpting asking for redlines and critiques) you could improve to a level where you don't have to work for negative money. First practice for yourself, but after that people will often mail you the fur/foam for your free labor as you learn. But at the moment you don't even bother putting a back of the head on your masks or making the ears symmetrical, so it's dubious. But if you really want to make fursuits, you're gonna have to improve kiddo.



Quintis_Dragon said:


> I can make a head in 4 hours time.


No, you really can't. You can make a unfortunate glob of glue and cheap  fur, but that does not constitute it as a fursuit head. Fursuit heads  take time, and effort, and practice, and research, and reference photos.  Not slapping crud together as fast as possible.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2012)

I am going to agree with Deo on this. 

If you want to be an established fursuit maker, practice, research and patience are needed unless you want to be the headliner for fursuit horrors..


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Yes. And don't just think that making more will improve you, I mean NOVA NIGHTMARES anyone? So work on quality and improvement over speed and quantity.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> Yes. And don't just think that making more will improve you, I mean NOVA NIGHTMARES anyone? So work on quality and improvement over speed and quantity.



Oh lawdy help me jeebus, her!!


----------



## Deo (Dec 10, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Oh lawdy help me jeebus, her!!


I still don't understand how that girl can make a few hundred fursuits and still make them all look like shit.


----------



## Calemeyr (Dec 10, 2012)

Deo said:


> I still don't understand how that girl can make a few hundred fursuits and still make them all look like shit.


 Maybe she's the furry version of Ed Wood.


----------



## RitsukaAo (Dec 10, 2012)

I wanna say you show potential but, uh, I'm not so sure with your current portfolio. It doesn't hurt to keep trying but at the same time, you need to buckle down and reevaluate your technique/materials. Glue is useful for part of the construction of a head but sewing the fur together provides more finished look and makes it much more sturdy. (Less risk of it falling apart.) It's also not a race, there is no need to fly through the construction process. Also, is that "fun fur" you are using for the heads? Not very good quality especially for a commission. I would be pissed if I commissioned someone and they used "fun fur" for my suit. Why? It's cheap and not good quality.

Keep trying though but hold off on doing commissions.


----------



## Namba (Dec 10, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Oh lawdy help me jeebus, her!!



I wanna see some pictures. Nothing remotely interesting has happened all day anyway.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 10, 2012)

I also agree with Deo. Right now I can't even really see what you have in those pictures. It just looks like this shapeless furry blob. 

I suggest you actually build up a head base somehow. Instead of trying to be cheap and using..elastic? Or whatever it is to keep it on you. 

It should be able to keep it's shape even when you take it off.


----------



## Quintis_Dragon (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I'll add photos really soon. I use thermal form fun foam,needle and thread, hot glue, sponge for shaping the cheeks and head form and also self made eyes. I also airbrushed the fur to make the tribal cricles and red eyes.

Me and my sister wearing the masks. 
I'll be fixing the mouth and adding teeth, the mouth will have lips. And saber teeth. I'll be adding a white mowhawk to the masks's back head. 

http://i50.tinypic.com/nbb21g.jpg


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I wanna see some pictures. Nothing remotely interesting has happened all day anyway.




Look up Nova nightmares fursuits on google.


----------



## Tango (Dec 11, 2012)

Deo said:


> I still don't understand how that girl can make a few hundred fursuits and still make them all look like shit.



I'm going to go with 'anti-talent' on that one. She is slowly un-learning to build fursuits.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 11, 2012)

Tango said:


> I'm going to go with 'anti-talent' on that one. She is slowly un-learning to build fursuits.



Anyone can make a pile of "blegh". It takes some real skill to make a pile of "blegh" look more like a pike of "WTFbleghisthaturrgghh".


----------



## Tango (Dec 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Anyone can make a pile of "blegh". It takes some real skill to make a pile of "blegh" look more like a pike of "WTFbleghisthaturrgghh".



Since I'm thinking of getting into the hobby (not the business) of fursuit building next yeah it helps to see examples of what not the fuck to do.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 11, 2012)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> Thank you everyone. I'll add photos really soon. I use* thermal form fun foam*,needle and thread, hot glue, *sponge* for shaping the cheeks and head form and also self made eyes. I also airbrushed the fur to make the tribal cricles and red eyes.
> 
> Me and my sister wearing the masks.
> I'll be fixing the mouth and adding teeth, the mouth will have lips. And saber teeth. I'll be adding a white mowhawk to the masks's back head.



There's one of the things you need to fix ASAP. Those materials are not good for making long lasting and commission quality costumes.

I saw on one photo that you used some sort of glittery mask? That should of been an automatic "no don't use that" flag. 

Use these tips here. Really...I'm not kidding. Also try building a suit that isn't a pile or fake fur, glue, and whatever else you're using.

http://www.livejournal.com/tools/memories.bml?user=fursuit


----------



## Deo (Dec 11, 2012)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> Thank you everyone. I'll add photos really soon. I use thermal form fun foam,needle and thread, hot glue, sponge for shaping the cheeks and head form and also self made eyes. I also airbrushed the fur to make the tribal cricles and red eyes.



Marker or sloppily applied acrylic paint does not equal airbrushing. Sorry, it just doesn't. You are painting fur, but it's on thick leaving the fur texture screwy, and you only covered the tips of the "hair" which shows the under fur is a different color which gives it this odd floating markings sort of look. 
Don't use fun foam as a structural skeleton for a fursuit. Mesh, resin, specialty plastics, balaclavas and furniture foam are the supplies for the base of fursuit heads, fun foam just will not hold up or keep its shape over time. Hot glue is okay, but used correctly so that it doesn't show on the fur or create visible seams or globs. Sponges are not a good way to build a head, get some foam and you'll actually end up with a better product and probably save some cash too since by mass foam is cheaper than sponge.
And these don't have eyes. It is not "self made eyes" it is a lack thereof. There are different ways of making eyes, but big holes in the head that show human skin are generally a no-no.


----------



## Teal (Dec 11, 2012)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> Thank you everyone. I'll add photos really soon. I use thermal form fun foam,needle and thread, hot glue, sponge for shaping the cheeks and head form and also self made eyes. I also airbrushed the fur to make the tribal cricles and red eyes
> .
> 
> http://i50.tinypic.com/nbb21g.jpg


 You say you "air-brushed" the fur. What fur? all I see is un-finished pseudo-bases. 
And if you are going for the type of mask that uses your real eyes then you are doing it wrong....


----------



## Quintis_Dragon (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm not making a mask to show myreal eyes,I'm making it out of a mixture called PartyGlo, which turns glass-like. And I make my own eyes, I also have my own airbrush that is gold, way back in the 30s. It's got the words Wren written on it. Well I have also a generator for the airbrush. Plus the hair isn't that short. I'm going to add  a zipper and also a mowhawk to the back of the head. You all don't jump to conclusions. I'm from South Africa. friday I'm going to capetown and then  fetch everything I would need.


----------



## Teal (Dec 12, 2012)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> http://i50.tinypic.com/nbb21g.jpg


 I don't see any fur on these.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think you can get so defensive of these people are giving you critique that is helpful. Don't take it so personally. If your going with foam, get a cutter and I can't even really see the eyes on the mask. Also, even if it is only a mask, you should at least make it fit better, perhaps work on your facial structures for the foam because their oddly proportioned.

Generator for an air brush, the hell is your airbrush powered on? Do you have a two stage? What size is your air compressor and what company is the paint you buy? Shits important to know.


----------



## Dokid (Dec 12, 2012)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> I'm not making a mask to show myreal eyes,I'm making it out of a mixture called PartyGlo, which turns glass-like. And I make my own eyes, I also have my own airbrush that is gold, way back in the 30s. It's got the words Wren written on it. Well I have also a generator for the airbrush. Plus the hair isn't that short. I'm going to add  a zipper and also a mowhawk to the back of the head. You all don't jump to conclusions. I'm from South Africa. friday I'm going to capetown and then  fetch everything I would need.



We aren't jumping to conclusions. Only saying what we see and saying how you can improve your techniques.


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Generator for an air brush, the hell is your airbrush powered on? Do you have a two stage? What size is your air compressor and what company is the paint you buy? Shits important to know.



It looks like she used regular acrylic paint on it, which'll cake and clump.


----------



## Anubite (Dec 12, 2012)

Yea, cheap paint at that too.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 12, 2012)

Furries? In my South Africa?


----------



## Ozriel (Dec 12, 2012)

Tiamat said:


> Furries? In my South Africa?



There are a couple of furries that I know of in SA...One of them you want to avoid.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are a couple of furries that I know of in SA...One of them you want to avoid.



Yeah, I've seen the papers.

And I think I'll avoid all of them...


----------



## Ricky (Dec 12, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> There are a couple of furries that I know of in SA...One of them you want to avoid.



Aaaahahaha, I know who you are talking about XD

That boy is such a troll and he doesn't even realize it :lol:


----------



## Jesie (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow what a huge pile of shit.


----------



## Deo (Dec 14, 2012)

JESIE! MY LOVE!


----------



## Namba (Dec 14, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Look up Nova nightmares fursuits on google.




Nice


----------



## Jesie (Dec 14, 2012)

Deo said:


> JESIE! MY LOVE!




Deo?


----------



## CrackedDysplasia (Jun 8, 2013)

Quintis_Dragon said:


> I've been working on fursuiting and dolls for 10 months.
> My website is called http://ceeffects.wordpress.com
> 
> Check it out. I'll ba happy to make your fursona's (furry) head.



Hello, I am a commissionist. I draw people's fursonas for OC's for Free, I was wondering is this offer still up ? 
I could do a few commissions for you,IF you make me a well made furry head. 
http://crackeddysplasia.deviantart.com/art/I-m-Radioactive-376558227 <-- This is my fursona. Easy enough ?


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 9, 2013)

CrackedDysplasia said:


> Hello, I am a commissionist. I draw people's fursonas for OC's for Free, I was wondering is this offer still up ?
> I could do a few commissions for you,IF you make me a well made furry head.
> http://crackeddysplasia.deviantart.com/art/I-m-Radioactive-376558227 <-- This is my fursona. Easy enough ?



The thread creator hasn't logged on for about 6 months, so you're unlikely to get a response. In the event that they see this, they can PM to get it unlocked.


----------

